# bio cube



## fastalarid (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a 29 gal bio cube with live rock and corals getting algie growth on the glass i am leaving both lights on during the day and moon lights at is this what i should do with my lighting thanks for any help


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

White lights should run from 8-10 hours a day. The moon lights can run 24-7 if you want them to. Everyone has to scrape algae off the glass from time to time. But, if you getting to much then I'd say your phosphates are high, or your feeding the tank to much, or its a combination of both.


----------

